# Anyone know of a home improvement store that is on a Skytrain line?



## Guest (Apr 5, 2012)

I am trying to buy a 50 pound bag of play sand and the two home improvement places I can access with public transit nearby do not carry play sand (home depot at cambie). The Home Depot near main is NOT accessible by public transit. Any suggestions? I live downtown.


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

If you are looking for home depot i think there is one near scott road station, best to call them first before heading as you have mentioned you live from downtown. GL!


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Home depot on cambie and Broadway. Right across the cambie bridge from you.

Home depot across from Gilmore station in Burnaby.

Rona on kingsway and king ed. Accessible by #19 bus.

Rona by Renfrew skytrain station Vancouver.

Sent from Samsung Mobile via Tapatalk


----------



## WCL (Apr 26, 2010)

I live just up the street from the Renfrew Skytrain station. There is a Rona store across the street from the station.
i just called there for you and was told they have 25 KG bags in stock for $6.99


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

gilmore and lougheed, home depot right near the train.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2012)

thanks everyone ... it is nice to know people who actually leave the downtown core :O)


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Rona by Renfrew Skytrain station Vancouver (as mentioned previously). Is the first one that comes to mind as others have mentioned.

Good luck on the hunt !

Stuart


----------

